# CPU-z Multi Thread + Single Thread competition (all welcome)



## storm-chaser (Jul 30, 2020)

*Boards updated 6:40pm EST 8/22*

I am well aware that CPU z isn't the most reliable standard when assessing CPU system performance. I want to say that right up front. But pros list, everyone has it and we all play by the same rules so it should make for a relatively painless, competitive experience that nearly all here on the forum can get involved with.

Very simple, run the CPU z "bench" tab and post that screenshot here - included in the snip should be the initial tab for system spec. Your result should look nearly identically to this, without out any superfluous data, focusing solely on the CPU and Bench tabs ONLY!* Failure to follow adherence to protocol might result in your sub being rejected!*

**************************
CPU...…….2x Intel Xeon E5 2673s @ 3.6 all core + 4.0GHz single core turbo
Memory...64GB Octal channel DDR3 @1866mhz
Cooling...Stock (liquid)
GPU...…..RX 5700 XT













*************************
*Boards updated 6:40PM 8/22*

*Multi Core Leaderboard:*







*Single Core Leaderboard:


*






*Thread Count Leaderboard:





*
Core monsters, please join the club and challenge storm-chaser's total thread count of 48. I know you are out there!

*Slow motion (red lantern) leaderboard:*




Scoring
We will look at CPU single thread as well as CPU multi thread in scoring. There will be a leaderboard for Single Core and Multi Core divisions... Not quite sure what to do with the multi-Thread ratio result, but it's posted anyway with the single core results.


----------



## ereko (Jul 30, 2020)

Otherwise good idea, but isnt it better test with avx2 beta ?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jul 30, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> <o><o><o><o><o><o><o><o><o><o>
> 
> CPU...…….2x Intel Xeon E5 2673s @ 3.6GHz
> Memory...64GB Octal channel DDR3 @1866mhz
> ...



Your screen shot says 3.9, not the 3.6 in your specs.

CPU...……. 2x Intel Xeon 5675s @ 4.3GHz
Memory...12GB Triple channel DDR3 @1870mhz @ 7-7-7-x
Cooling... Air
GPU...….. (doesn't matter)


----------



## robal (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## jlewis02 (Jul 31, 2020)

Will try to get higher this weekend.


----------



## ppn (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## storm-chaser (Jul 31, 2020)

ereko said:


> Otherwise good idea, but isnt it better test with avx2 beta ?
> View attachment 163951



Sure, Im not familiar with some of the CPUz benching modes so I selected what was just the default. If you think we should move to AVX2 we can definitely still do that. 

Guys we need to talk about multi thread ratio and how it's determined. It appears to strike at the very heart of processor efficiency. Mathematically, it's determined by dividing your multi core score by single core result. Can anyone explain this in more depth? Im just looking in. Believe it or not there's not a whole lot of data out there.



Mr.Scott said:


> Your screen shot says 3.9, not the 3.6 in your specs.
> 
> CPU...……. 2x Intel Xeon 5675s @ 4.3GHz
> Memory...12GB Triple channel DDR3 @1870mhz @ 7-7-7-x
> ...


I generally post the processor base speed for my submissions... This chip actually does go to 4.0GHz in single core turbo but in multi thread tests like this, the all core turbo is 3.6GHz, so this frequency acts like a base clock as well. 

The three primary chips that have eight cores and HT in the Xeon e5 2600 family:
E5 2667 v2 - 3.3.GHz base vs 4.0 Boost - 130w
E5 2673 v2 - 3.3GHz base vs 4.0 Boost - 110w
E5 2687w v2 - 3.4GHz base vs 4.0 Boost  - 150w

Combine this in a dual core chassis and you have 300w TDP for the 2687
or 260w for the two 2673s. Same performance and clocks as Xeon's best in for Ivy bridge best in class? for 80 watts less? I could use without the extra heat. And since they also use the identical turbo specs, all chips listed will actually run at a base clock of 3.6GHz.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 31, 2020)

Grabbed this from the CPUZ Benchmark thread.

Single Thread is pretty good : )


----------



## Hugis (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## biffzinker (Jul 31, 2020)

CPU...…….Ryzen 7 3800X @ stock except I nudged the base clock up to 100.5 MHz
Memory...32GB Dual Channel @ 3333 MHz
Cooling...Hyper 212 Black Edition
GPU...…..MSI RTX 2060 GamingZ





Edit: Improved scores
Hot outside today, bedroom was a bit warm.


----------



## alxeus (Jul 31, 2020)

CPU ---
i7-4790K @~1.295V up to 1.35V (only while turbo)
4 core       |3 core       | 2&1 core
4600 MHz|4700 MHz|4800MHz
Cooler ---
Arctic liquid freezer II 280
RAM ---
DDR3 10-12-12-32 @ 2133MHz (perhaps 2200 would be ok too)
GPU ---
5700XT and Vega64




Note: 19.01.64 AVX2 perhaps I hit my set TDP limit of 125W while all core. Intel's 4th gen toothpaste do not get much further, even with liquid cooler.

EDIT:
-forgot cooler


----------



## storm-chaser (Jul 31, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Your screen shot says 3.9, not the 3.6 in your specs.
> 
> CPU...……. 2x Intel Xeon 5675s @ 4.3GHz
> Memory...12GB Triple channel DDR3 @1870mhz @ 7-7-7-x
> ...



Still loving that triple channel memory kit of yours? So long as it's above dual, you can just keep your head above water.

Remember Mr. Scott, you have nobody to blame but yourself for getting me into dual socket rigs and endless rounds of eight channel memory in the first place.... this was all your fault! lol I have some 5790s? Xeon CPUs in storage and I made a couple runs with that rig as well and if I remember correctly that was six channel in total. I need to update my inventory first.

As for the  benchmark including extra data, by listing things such as GPU system, by all means I say we can proceed with graphics system information. Sometimes there is good data there regardless and you can get a better feel for the project with a GPU choice mentioned in the spec section.



Outback Bronze said:


> Grabbed this from the CPUZ Benchmark thread.
> 
> Single Thread is pretty good : )
> 
> View attachment 164003



Indeed, very impressive result so far.

Good to see some honest turn out here. I will get a rough leaderboard up tonight and then we can refine from that point on. I may split results in three categories (Single bench result, multi thread result, and multi thread ratio)

Worked to improve single core performance slightly by turning off background tasks and closing things that may be using the CPU to perform other work which has a tendency to undercut benchmark results for obvious reasons. Slight improvement all around.






Slight improvement all around after disabling background tasks but I will doubt to see much more than this. And while the z820 cooling system is absolutely sick, the processors are locked down and no changes to BCLK or turbo control can be made. I heard someone say they were actually able to disable the high wattage limit for this chip. Giving you better overclock margins, but take with a grain of salt...








alxeus said:


> CPU ---
> 5700XT and Vega64



Good choice on the 5700 XT. What exact card did you get? How are temps when gaming?


----------



## ereko (Aug 2, 2020)

I have too good score in the list. This is the score with 17.01.64.   Not that it bothered me


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 2, 2020)

Which benchmark test are we supposed to use?


----------



## Hugis (Aug 2, 2020)

@storm-chaser seems your number 1 slot is using avx test no?


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 2, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Which benchmark test are we supposed to use?


Well I wanted to have a discussion about that. But nobody really responded. I guess since most people have already left it stock, lets just run 17.01.64 going forward, even if it is not ideal. So thats the data we already have, thats the data we will work with. In other words, open CPUz and run the benchmark on stock settings.



Hugis said:


> @storm-chaser seems your number 1 slot is using avx test no?


yes I have to modify that. I forgot to go back and do that and then I uploaded the data without checking. But since we are not getting much going here, I might just call it off. see how it goes for the next couple days..


----------



## Hugis (Aug 2, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Well I wanted to have a discussion about that. But nobody really responded. I guess since most people have already left it stock, lets just run 17.01.64 going forward, even if it is not ideal. So thats the data we already have, thats the data we will work with. In other words, open CPUz and run the benchmark on stock settings.
> 
> 
> yes I have to modify that. I forgot to go back and do that and then I uploaded the data without checking. But since we are not getting much going here, I might just call it off. see how it goes for the next couple days..


Oh and my clock rate is 4.4Ghz FYI


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 2, 2020)

CPU - 9900K
Memory - 16GB DDR4 @ 4000MHz
Cooling - custom loop
GPU - RTX2080


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 2, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> CPU - 9900K
> Memory - 16GB DDR4 @ 4000MHz
> Cooling - custom loop
> GPU - RTX2080
> ...


Nice run. Are you running windows 7 on this rig? If my memory serves me right...


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 2, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Nice run. Are you running windows 7 on this rig? If my memory serves me right...



Thanks.

Yes W7.


----------



## lsevald (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm getting 2-300points more in win10 over win7 for the multi thread test, single thread no difference.

CPU...…….9900k@5.3GHz
Memory...32GB G.Skill 3600CL15@3900CL15
Cooling...Custom water
GPU...…..1080ti


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 2, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> CPU - 9900K
> Memory - 16GB DDR4 @ 4000MHz
> Cooling - custom loop
> GPU - RTX2080
> ...


Nice clock speed.


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 2, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Nice clock speed.


He's already cleaned house around here a bunch of times with that 9900K and whatever type of sick cooling system he's got under the hood. We should all be concerned. But I do have something slightly more powerful I can pull out of storage if my multi thread score comes under attack...


----------



## BlaezaLite (Aug 2, 2020)

Gigabyte GA-Z77PD-3
Xeon 1240V2 @3.62
Arctic Freezer 7 Pro 
16gb samsung ddr3 @1800
Sapphire RX570 pulse


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 2, 2020)

Main PC
CPU: R5 2600X (PBO off, XFR on, -0.15v vcore offset)
RAM: 2x8GB DDR4-3000
Cooling: Cryorig R1 Ultimate
GPU: GTX 1070






Main Laptop (HP EliteBook Revolve 810 G2)
CPU: i5-4310U (stock speed)
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3-1600
Cooling: single heatpipe laptop heatsink
GPU: HD 4400






Gaming Laptop (Clevo W650KK1)
CPU: i5-6500T (stock speed)
RAM: 2x8GB DDR4-2133
Cooling: dual-heatpipe laptop heatsink
GPU: GTX 1050 Ti 4GB


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 2, 2020)

Here is the new leader-board for now. I will have to get a mod to unlock the timeout on my first post, and once fixed it will always be posted in the #1 post.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 2, 2020)

All cores 4.3GHz


----------



## Hugis (Aug 2, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Here is the new leader-board for now. I will have to get a mod to unlock the timeout on my first post, and once fixed it will always be posted in the #1 post.


im 4 core 8 thread  lol


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 2, 2020)

BlaezaLite said:


> Gigabyte GA-Z77PD-3
> Xeon 1240V2 @3.62
> 16gb samsung ddr3 @1900
> Sapphire RX470 Nitro


Thanks for your sub. I have most of what I need and I will add you once I have the rest

I downloaded the 2nd screenshot without issue. But the first one is at a resolution so tiny I cant read it, even with zoom.


----------



## BlaezaLite (Aug 2, 2020)

Umm, here?


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 2, 2020)

Raised the multiplier from Auto to 45 on all cores. Nothing else was changed except I dropped the bus speed to 100 MHz.


----------



## SpaceMiser (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 3, 2020)

Went ahead and ran it on Celery for shits and giggles...

CPU: Celeron M 370 (stock speed) 21W TDP
RAM: 2GB DDR2-400
Cooling: 2U copper Dynatron cooler
GPU: 






She sure packs some serious horsepower...

I look forward to @agent_x007 beating me with his 50MHz Phenom II...


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 3, 2020)

Wonder what an Athlon II at 50 MHz would get? Does the missing L3 cache impact the scoring?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 3, 2020)

Ancient xeon running linux,  so I have to add a cpu-x readout as well...












Cpu clocked  to 4.4ghz,  ram at 1866.


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey guys. Just FYI i had to take my main computer down for a gpu swap, i have to put the 5700 XT in my other rig, the 9600KF... In any event, my laptop psu broke last night as well, plus i ran into a problem so the new liquid cooling system is not complete either. So i wont be able to update the leaderboard until later this evening most likely. Dont really want to try fumbling around excel with my 8" asus tablet. Back at you later hopefully.


----------



## ppn (Aug 3, 2020)

john, Perhaps your CPU is hitting the power limit, you shoould have 450/4500 for 8 Core.

in my case e52470 delivers 2800Mhz at all times (C6 state is disabled and this prevents from maximum 3.1 boost, for 310 single score unstable system, crashing), CPUz score is perfectly aligned with sandy ivy bridge 280/2800 at 2800MHz or +25% 8Core with HT.


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 3, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Wonder what an Athlon II at 50 MHz would get? Does the missing L3 cache impact the scoring?


that reminds me. We will have a red lantern leaderboard as well. Meaning there will be a classification for sluggish rigs as well. And yes, that old athlon will likely win, so fire it up!

Thanks for brining that up, biff!


----------



## BlaezaLite (Aug 3, 2020)

Good luck with the computers storm chaser, want to see where my old compy gets


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 3, 2020)

Lowest I can go on this Gigabyte 760 motherboard is 1 GHz.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 4, 2020)

ppn said:


> john, Perhaps your CPU is hitting the power limit, you shoould have 450/4500 for 8 Core.
> 
> in my case e52470 delivers 2800Mhz at all times (C6 state is disabled and this prevents from maximum 3.1 boost, for 310 single score unstable system, crashing), CPUz score is perfectly aligned with sandy ivy bridge 280/2800 at 2800MHz or +25% 8Core with HT.


Nah,  I'm just ocd about vcore...  I think I'm hitting just over 1.4v to do that,  and that makes me nervous.  If I had another chip...  well then....
Also the Deluxe version of my mobo has double the phases...  I probably need that too....


----------



## Dirtdog (Aug 4, 2020)

btw I am a bit confused why the thread title is multi-thread competition, but the leaderboard is ranked by single-thread scores.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Aug 4, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> She sure packs some serious horsepower



Bloody oath.. Look at your multi threaded ratio. Its in the positive : )


----------



## Selaya (Aug 4, 2020)

Guess I'll be the first to crash the party with an R9. =]


----------



## Swapie (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardi (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## md2003 (Aug 4, 2020)

Intel Core i7 10700 @ 4734.78 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[faazh7] Validated Dump by md2003 (2020-08-04 19:32:22) - MB: MSI MAG Z490 TOMAHAWK (MS-7C80) - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 5, 2020)

Haswell Core i5 for comparison with the Core i7's:

4C/4T Core i5 4670K Desktop Processor
Core clock 4200 MHz
TDP 84 W
Socket 1150 LGA


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 5, 2020)

Its almost like coronavirus has gone digital.... What a pita. 


Thanks all. The interest has been rea!ly good. Great to see. Unfortunately, i had to swap batteries so the rig was without power for a day. i put battery back in and now its not detecting the raid array with the leaderboard data. Just wanted wanted to inform you guys on exactly what happened regarding the delay but I will definitely have something in the works tonight if need be I will just copy that image of the leaderboard and recompile it from there in excel. alright thanks


And keep posting results they will be posted eventually.  Thanks!


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 5, 2020)

Main rig running at 800MHz on the CPU, because why not?

CPU: Ryzen 5 2600X (XFR and PBO off, core at 800MHz, cTDP at 45W)
RAM: 2x8GB DDR4-3000
Cooling: Cryorig R1 Ultimate
GPU: GTX 1070







Tried to go lower, but 800MHz is the minimum. Also didn't lower DRAM speed.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 5, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Main rig running at 800MHz on the CPU, because why not?


Here's my 3800X running at 800 MHz.


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 6, 2020)

Dirtdog said:


> View attachment 164515
> 
> btw I am a bit confused why the thread title is multi-thread competition, but the leaderboard is ranked by single-thread scores.


Im sorry, I should have specified intent more clearly in the title. We are covering both single core and multi core results, and I merely started with single core because I figured that would be a bit more interesting. The board also takes time to mature, so I wanted to start somewhere and then in a few days combine the data to lighten the workload a little bit. 

However, if you look at the part under scoring, in my very first post, you will see that I pointed out single core would be part of the contest as well. In my eyes the bees knees is single core. For sheer HP? Yeah, core monsters, where you hiding at?
From scoring rules in my opening post...


> Scoring
> We will look at CPU single thread as well as CPU multi thread in scoring.



Also, I restored the data from the failed array and we are back business. Expect an update in about an hour with refreshed leaderboard data.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## PolRoger (Aug 6, 2020)

CPU:  Ryzen 3950X
RAM:  4x8GB 3600C15 @3800C16
Cooling: Custom Water
GPU: GTX 1660Ti






Edit: Memory specs...


----------



## Toothless (Aug 6, 2020)

I've got my other dual Xeon and 4790k systems, but that requires getting up and plugging one in and turning off virtual machines on the other. I'm lazy.


----------



## TheUnbrained (Aug 6, 2020)

score of my main pc, i think its relatively good for this oc + this vcore


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 6, 2020)

Here is my other HP z820 workstation with two E5 2696 v2 processors. This CPU has an all core (12) turbo of 3.1GHz and a single core turbo of 3.5GHz. While I got smoked by that 3950x in computational horse power, it's my hope that I can hold on to the challenge of total thread count. Hey, at least I can cling to something, right?! lol

Give me about and hour and I will have the single core leaderboard updated. At that point, I will start working on the multi core leaderboard. Once complete, you will see them both leaderboards listed in post #1. Also note red colored ink or bold statistics on the leaderboards. It's an indication of a good result or a pretty good overclock.






EDIT: The "Red Lantern" or slow rig competition will be going on by I will tell you I will be spending more of my time on updating the other leaderboards, I think they have priority. So just keep that in mind for your slow rig submission. 

I should not have any more RAID problems going forward, so expect more rapid updates in the future.

Okay people. The wait is finally over. Just need to buy some things on Amazon and I'll hop back over here when finished. See page 1 for updated leaderboard.


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay, I was excited to run this on my 9600KF rig. Had to work out a couple kinks with the motherboard, but she's back online and better than ever!


----------



## PolRoger (Aug 12, 2020)

CPU:  i7-4790K
RAM:  4x2GB 1600C8 @2133C8
Cooling: Thermalright Archon
GPU: GTX 460


----------



## TxGrin (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 20, 2020)

Leaderboards updated... for the first time in a decade.

EDIT: but dont get cold feet. I will be monitoring the thread more closely going forward, the more submissions we get the better!

@TxGrin please get me the system specs as shown by CPU z so I can update your submission.


----------



## Dirtdog (Aug 20, 2020)

You missed me off the leaderboards I think?


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 20, 2020)

Sure why not.
3700X
Aorus X570 Pro
Corsair Vengeance 16GB 3600@CL16
Sapphire Nitro+ 5700XT


----------



## Gumby (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 20, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Sure why not.
> 3700X
> Aorus X570 Pro
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB 3600@CL16
> ...


Ill keep this quick so we can stay on subject, but how's the Sapphire Nitro+ 5700XT working out for ya? Hows about backplate temps when gaming?

FYI leaderboards have been updated 8/20 12:30pm so these last two results are up there as well.....


----------



## Dirtdog (Aug 20, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> FYI leaderboards have been updated 8/20 12:30pm so these last two results are up there as well.....



Mine still isn't though.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 20, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Ill keep this quick so we can stay on subject, but how's the Sapphire Nitro+ 5700XT working out for ya? Hows about backplate temps when gaming?
> 
> FYI leaderboards have been updated 8/20 12:30pm so these last two results are up there as well.....


Great but I do run a super aggressive fan curve so temps really don't factor in never gets over 70C and the hotspot hovers around 85C My max Boost clock is 2070 when it needs it I am very happy with the performance


----------



## birdie (Aug 20, 2020)

Ryzen 7 3700X stock + DDR4 3600MHz. I guess the results are quite nice considering that for some reasons my system is faster than the average Ryzen 7 3800X. Running fully updated Windows 10 LTSC (so all the CPU-slowing mitigations are applied).


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 21, 2020)

birdie said:


> my system is faster than the average Ryzen 7 3800X.


I'm running with mix RAM kits for 32GB that drops me down to 3266 MHz/1,633 Infinity Fabric. The Hyper 212 Black Edition is holding back the 3800X on cooling, mainly the biggest hold up.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 21, 2020)

My gaming/coding setup: 24/7 clocks


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 21, 2020)

Outback Bronze said:


> Grabbed this from the CPUZ Benchmark thread.
> 
> Single Thread is pretty good : )
> 
> View attachment 164003


Got me by 2 pts at the same clock speed. good work


----------



## Dirtdog (Aug 21, 2020)

@storm-chaser has my submission in post 42 been rejected for some reason, is there something else I should have done?


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 21, 2020)

So I added a thread count leaderboard to the mix, member with the highest number of threads wins. 

I couldn't settle for 2nd place, thus, the Thread Count leaderboard was borne 

lol

But seriously, I know there are some people out there that can put down well over 48 threads. These people are known as core monsters.


----------



## Dirtdog (Aug 21, 2020)

Seems like I'm getting ignored for some reason, very strange... oh well.


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 22, 2020)

Dirtdog said:


> Seems like I'm getting ignored for some reason, very strange... oh well.


see pm, thought you were someone else.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Aug 22, 2020)

Still rocking my i5-4670k. Got her at 4.4.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 22, 2020)

9900K 5.2GHz 0AVX 4.9GHz Cache 4133MHz DDR4


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 22, 2020)

leaderboards will be updated this evening at some point. Thanks for the continued interest.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 22, 2020)

CPU:Intel Xeon 2650 V2 3,4Ghz all cores
RAM:34 Gb-Kingston Hyper blue Quad channel 1510Mhz/9-9-9-30
Cooling:Air/Xigmatek LOKI SD963 double-Fan
GPU:RX 480 8gb Red Devil


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 22, 2020)

CPU - 9900K
Memory 16GB DDR4 4000MHz
Cooling Custom Loop
GPU RTX2080

A slight improvement:


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 22, 2020)

yeah, she's old, but still kicking-


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 22, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> Will try to get higher this weekend.
> View attachment 163964


You should be able to break the 600s (in single core) no problem given your processor selection and clock speed. have anything else running at the time?

I'm going to integrate one more little mini comp within the confines of the larger comp. It's called a points classification. 

Since we have three or four distinct leaderboards, now, we can start a list (list only, no spreadsheet) by tally from 1st place. We will take your best result from each category (ie. each leaderboard) and come up with a points ranking system. Obviously only going to be for the top 10 or so, it would get way to convoluted if I included everyone. more on this later.



Zyll Goliath said:


> CPU:Intel Xeon 2650 V2 3,4Ghz all cores
> RAM:34 Gb-Kingston Hyper blue Quad channel 1510Mhz/9-9-9-30
> Cooling:Air/Xigmatek LOKI SD963 double-Fan
> GPU:RX 480 8gb Red Devil
> View attachment 166373View attachment 166374


Is that a dual socket motherboard you are working with? I'm just thinking I might have a spare E5 2650 v2 CPU around here if you were interested in a building that into dual socket machine, if thats even possible in the first place?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 22, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Is that a dual socket motherboard you are working with? I'm just thinking I might have a spare E5 2650 v2 CPU around here if you were interested in a building that into dual socket machine, if thats even possible in the first place?


No this is single slot Asus Sabertooth X79 mobo........


----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 22, 2020)

Second system


----------



## Vendor (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 22, 2020)

Updates are done for the day. I will get you two tomorrow at some point. 

Just updated results on page 1


----------



## Dirtdog (Aug 23, 2020)

Thought I'd try my old and current laptops.









Interesting that CPU-Z refers to the latter as Skylake when it is Kaby Lake I believe.  (I know it is Skylake derived but so is my i5-10600 and CPU-Z calls that Comet Lake.)


----------



## ThisMayBeYou (Aug 23, 2020)

AIO: NZXT Kraken X72

Is my Vcore low for 9980XE? 4.2@1.040v only


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 23, 2020)

ThisMayBeYou said:


> AIO: NZXT Kraken X72
> 
> Is my Vcore low for 9980XE? 4.2@1.040v only


THATS what Im talking about. Sick, very sick.


----------



## Dirtdog (Aug 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Im not trying to knock your hardware here but do you want me to put both subs in the slow speed comp? Reason being is the laptop offerings are just no where near competing with these powerhouse desktop rigs. not just you I took another laptop out and removed it from the leaderboards yesterday as well.



Whatever you think is best, obviously these are more for curiosity's sake and a sort of 'point and laugh' (in a nice way) rather than any sort of serious impressive benchmarks to be proud of 

The slow speed comp sounds like the right place for sure.


----------

